

A personal jet that will fit inside your garage - timf
http://www.golfhotelwhiskey.com/a-personal-jet-that-will-fit-inside-your-garage/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I've always had a soft spot for the Cri-Cri, billed as the smallest twin-
engined 'plane in the world. It's usually powered by chainsaw engines, but
someone fitted jet engines to it.

It's fully aerobatic

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colomban_Cri-cri>

<http://www.cricri.zoomshare.com/>

[http://www.flixxy.com/worlds-smallest-twin-engine-
airplane-c...](http://www.flixxy.com/worlds-smallest-twin-engine-airplane-cri-
cri.htm)

<http://www.google.co.uk/#q=%2B%22Cri-Cri%22>

